# Does uber provide you with miles driven for the year?



## lrod1887

so I been driving since july, I was keep track of my miles driven and well I stupidly stopped keeping track of it the past 2 months...

my question is ,

does uber calculate the amount of miles driven for the tax year ?

or

do I have to go back and re calculate everything myself?


thank you


----------



## lrod1887

I stopped keeping track of my miles.

does uber give you a summary of miles driven for that year ?

or do I have to go back and start doing all the calculations manually?


thank you

doing uber part time and I been busy with my full time job that I neglected keeping track of my uber miles and logging in all that info


----------



## Taipan

I always keep a log of my mileage. Never trust Uber's log. The miles you drove before answering a ping do not get registered. Keeping track of your mileage could mean the difference between small or big taxes due.


----------



## BrianD199

i believe i was sent the miles with clients in car


----------



## haji

yes uber provides the miles driven


----------



## haji

total fares
tolls


----------



## UberTaxPro

lrod1887 said:


> I stopped keeping track of my miles.
> 
> does uber give you a summary of miles driven for that year ?
> 
> or do I have to go back and start doing all the calculations manually?
> 
> thank you
> 
> doing uber part time and I been busy with my full time job that I neglected keeping track of my uber miles and logging in all that info


Uber does not keep track of ALL your business miles. Only miles driven with pax in car.


----------



## lrod1887

Thanks a lot haji


----------



## LAuberX

haji said:


> yes uber provides the miles driven


NO. Uber only tracks PAID miles. The IRS allows ALL business miles to be deducted, so you need a daily log to show business use.

It is very important to log all the DEAD miles also... it will mean a big difference come tax time.


----------



## lrod1887

LAuberX

thanks mate 

do you need to give them a driving log or just input it on your tax form?


----------



## LAuberX

lrod1887 said:


> LAuberX
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> do you need to give them a driving log or just input it on your tax form?


You just input the miles on the correct form, you keep the logs for 7 years in case of an audit.

Your taxes will be more complicated. Ive been using TurboTax home & business edition and it works well, you can also email TurboTax with questions once you buy it and are not sure about how to do something.

Use the search feature on this site for more threads about Uber and filing your tax return.


----------



## POMilton

There is an app I use called MileageIQ. It's great, I highly suggest you begin using it to track the miles.


----------



## negeorgia

Uber only sends you the miles with pax because that is all they are aware of. It is up to the driver to remain aware of all business/deductable miles. Keep in mind your 1099 will show fees as income and you can/should deduct them. In other words, Uber will show you higher income and fewer miles than reality.


----------



## pickle_breath

negeorgia said:


> Uber only sends you the miles with pax because that is all they are aware of. It is up to the driver to remain aware of all business/deductable miles. Keep in mind your 1099 will show fees as income and you can/should deduct them. In other words, Uber will show you higher income and fewer miles than reality.


So, I have to go ride by ride and do the math for every single ride?? Why doesn't Uber take their percentage out??


----------



## negeorgia

pickle_breath said:


> So, I have to go ride by ride and do the math for every single ride?? Why doesn't Uber take their percentage out??


1. Uber does tell you your total SRF, Uber fee, and phone fee. They are deducted from your earnings for IRS purposes if you choose to. 2. My guess is Uber doesn't care about you. Uber doesn't care if you overpay the IRS.


----------



## StarzykCPA

negeorgia said:


> 1. Uber does tell you your total SRF, Uber fee, and phone fee. They are deducted from your earnings for IRS purposes if you choose to. 2. My guess is Uber doesn't care about you. Uber doesn't care if you overpay the IRS.


Yep Uber does not get into providing any sort of tax advice. The information you get on the Tax Summary report (which provides details on the Form 1099s) is very useful though. As mentioned, this has your gross fares and some deductible expenses like tolls, split fare fee, safe rides fee, device subscription, uber's fee, and on-trip mileage.


----------



## negeorgia

Uber lists the total paid by pax as your 1099 income.


----------

